# Egg laying



## Jones of Perth (Jul 6, 2010)

My beautiful three year old cockatiel has laid three eggs over the last three weeks - two in two days and then the third three weeks later. She has had no interaction with any male cockatiels, although she does share a 'room' (not cage) with a lorikeet of undetermined gender. The first egg was empty, but the two subsequent ones seem to be filled (although obviously not fertile). Is this sudden egg laying a sign that I should be getting a mate for her? Why has she suddenly started laying after three years? Is this normal? Ive only ever had male birds before and i want to do whats best for her. Any reply would be appreciated.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi, please read through this thread about hormone control and dealing with unwanted/unexpected egg laying, it will help, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330. It tells you what to do now that she has laid and how to lower her hormones to prevent anymore eggs being laid in the future. You do not have to get her a mate.


----------



## Jones of Perth (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you very much. I appreciate it. I should have searched the forum better. Sorry


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It is no worries, some people don't realize all of our stickies are in the 'Sticky Library.' If you take a look at the left side of the forum, you can click 'Sticky Library', and there are different categories you can click on. Many answers you might have will be in those threads there.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi. Re. UNMATED EGG LAYING 

It is quite normal for unmated hens to lay eggs. It will NOT automatically lead to her death. 
Records from a Belgium laboratory give the number of eggs laid by unmated hens in any one season have ranged from 1 to 30.... Over a 9 yr period one hen laid 300 eggs.
Rather than go into the complicated changes that take place in a hens body as she reaches maturity. I'll keep it very simple & say, under normal conditions, a hens egg laying cycle is controlled by her hormonal level which rises as conditions become suitable for raising a family & lower at the seasons end for the moult, rest & recuperation. 

The advice (Cure) for this so called, problem usually entails some disruption to the hens environment. 

Hens with a low hormonal level will only lay a very few eggs approx only 1 or 2, before stopping. Giving the impression that it was due to the changes to her daily routine. (So the cure works?) 

Hens with a normal hormone level can lay a full clutch of eggs approx 5 or 6, before stopping. Again giving the impression they have stopped due to constant harassment. (So the cure works?)

Hens with a high hormonal level can lay a full seasons compliment of eggs, 18 to 20 before stopping. 
They are immune to any & all the owners efforts to stop her laying. (So the cure doesn't work.) 

When it comes to so called cures. They all work if you persevere. Sometimes.B.J.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Please check back in. Sometimes you will get a determined layer who will lay no matter what. We can give you advice on that to if that happens to be the case. Hopefully hormone control will fix your problem though.


----------



## Jones of Perth (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I posted 7 days ago and took the advice of moving her out of her room and making it dark for 12-14 hours. She has laid another two eggs in that time.( 5 in total over 3 weeks)
I feel bad 'putting' her to sleep so early in the day but im worried what effect laying 5 eggs has had on her.
Ive also got budgies and ive seen what happens to an egg bound bird. Very distressing for both parties.
Should i continue with this routine? I just want her to be happy and comfortable whatever that takes.


----------



## daverohmfeld (Oct 26, 2012)

I have heard of people having success with unmated hens laying eggs with fostering a fertile egg to her and allowing her to raise the chick. It seems to be (but not 100%) successful.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I have heard of people having success with unmated hens laying eggs with fostering a fertile egg to her and allowing her to raise the chick. It seems to be (but not 100%) successful.


This is very true. It fulfills that drive she feels to reproduce. 

Continue to do the hormone reduction techniques for another week and see how it works. It usually takes about week to two to fully work (and she may have just wanted to finish her clutch out.) Once she abandons the eggs, she hopefully wont lay anymore!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> but im worried what effect laying 5 eggs has had on her.


If she's healthy and has a good diet with ample calcium and vitamin D, the 5 eggs shouldn't do any harm. This is the average clutch size for cockatiels, so nature has equipped them for that level of egg laying. The problems start to arise when there is chronic or excessive egg laying and/or a poor diet and poor physical condition.


----------



## Jones of Perth (Jul 6, 2010)

After three weeks of the night time treatment for her egg laying Nym has now stopped laying and seems to be much calmer about life in general. Thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

With my few experiences, it happens with often all birds  Congrats with the lovely eggs


----------

